# BFD input level and audyssey



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Good evening all ,

I have an Onkyo TX-SR706 , i did the audyssey calibration and last night i hooked up the BFD 1124. Reading thru the manual i was reading the setting the input levels on the BFD. It involve adjusting the AVE sub level output if needed so to see the yellow led 

since i calibrated with Audyssey do i need to go thru this step ? If so won't it destroy the audyssey calibration setup? 


Thank you 


Alain 

:help:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

For the sub range the audyssey values would be not longer valid, but the BFD will do a better job of filtering down there anyway.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> since i calibrated with Audyssey do i need to go thru this step ? If so won't it destroy the audyssey calibration setup?


It’s good to adjust the AVR’s sub output so that the BFD’s meter is getting a healthy signal. Don’t know what you saw that said it should hit the yellow LED; I don’t think that’s in the manual. Basically, it’s sufficient to get the signal up to the -10-12 dB range.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> It’s good to adjust the AVR’s sub output so that the BFD’s meter is getting a healthy signal. Don’t know what you saw that said it should hit the yellow LED; I don’t think that’s in the manual. Basically, it’s sufficient to get the signal up to the -10-12 dB range.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Good afternoon Wayne ,

I read it on page 4 of the BFD guide " Your goal is to is to see the yellow LED close to the top blink on load bass sections of the music or movies. It is ok if the red LED blinks occasionally as well...... as long as it is not constantly lit. "


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> I read it on page 4 of the BFD guide...


Ah – well, you said the _manual_ in your first post. 

In any event, the information on level-setting in the BFD Guide is wrong. I think there’s a link in the Guide to brucek’s bench test of the BFD, where his measurements indicate that the “slack” between the point where the red LED lights and clipping starts is a mere 1/10-volt. So basically, running the BFD’s meters all the way up to the yellow or red leaves no headroom. The typical recommendation for pro audio processors is to allow for about 12 dB headroom. Granted, home theater source playback is not as demanding as live audio, so you could get by with somewhat less headroom.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> The typical recommendation for pro audio processors is to allow for about 12 dB headroom. Granted, home theater source playback is not as demanding as live audio, so you could get by with somewhat less headroom.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne



Sorry Wayne for the confusion...............May sound stupid but when you say to get the level in the -10 -12 db range are you talking about the output level in the AVR? 

Alain


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

What you do is load up an action flick in the DVD player, cue it up to a bass-heavy scene, and crank up the AVR to something a bit above your normal listening level. Then adjust the AVR’s subwoofer output until the BFD’s level meters get where you want them.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

